# Georgia Sanctioned ADBA Show Oct 3rd & 4th



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

See you there!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

plz someone take pics i love seeing pics of these events!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll do my best between all the running around thats if I remember the camera batteries this time lmao


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

If I had a ride there id bring my pup with me. I'm out in Augusta though.


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

there will be a judging change on saturday. unfortunately mary will not be judging, instead it will be nathan pilgrim from NC.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i never showed a dog in the adba what all does your dog need in terms of training. not meaning conditioning.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be putting up a flyer at my feed store


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

with this being the 100 yr anniversary for the ADBA, they are supposse to be using commerative anniversary ribbons over the next year, and the Ga show will be the first show that gets to use the ribbons. interested to see what they look like.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

hopefully i can make it.....it will be my first event kinda far though but i'll manage


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

coming up this weekend guys whos all going?

We will be there Saturday. Plan on bringing 4 dogs


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

and most people are staying at the ramada it looks like so if you plan to stay there you might want to make sure you book your room before you go.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

:woof:I will be there the 4th Sunday..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I will have pics soon... AKA took a first so he needs 40 points to Ch out in two shows


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I talked to andy and he did well tonight as well!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> I will have pics soon... AKA took a first so he needs 40 points to Ch out in two shows


congrats!!


----------

